# FOB's



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Any body else on here using FOBs? or am I all alone.


----------



## kyfirefighter (Dec 20, 2008)

Would love to try them but haven't ordered any yet, how do u like them?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

They're great. You really can shoot any broadhead you want with them and it will be dead on. They fly better than vanes and my groups are better than with blazers.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

how much are they?


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I use them exclusively. They work just like they say.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

They are $20 dollars for a dozen and a clearance tester.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

x-force hunter said:


> They're great. You really can shoot any broadhead you want with them and it will be dead on. They fly better than vanes and my groups are better than with blazers.


What sort of broadheads do you mean? I'm a trad guy, so I might be a little in the dark here, but I haven't seen a broadhead you couldn't tune with feathers (actual feathers, not vanes)?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> What sort of broadheads do you mean? I'm a trad guy, so I might be a little in the dark here, but I haven't seen a broadhead you couldn't tune with feathers (actual feathers, not vanes)?


well there are fixed blade mechanical blade alot of different ones. For hunting feathers wear out quickly. when I still had my hunting bow I took my regular fob arrows took out the target point and with nothing more than paper tunning before drilled the x on a vegas 3 spot from 20 yards the first shot with a broadhead.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

i've shot muzzy 3 blades, big cut on contact two blades, and other BH's and they have all been dead on without any paper tuning or anything.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

That really doesn't seem to be very special. Maybe it's a difference with compounds and a lack of fine tuning or what, but I've shot some BIG fixed blade broadheads just the same as blunts out of my trad bows, with nothing but feathers and properly matched arrows.

Oh well, maybe there's jsut something I'm not getting.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats at 320 fps out of my bow. Out of traditional bows they'll fly fine, but at high speeds with small vanes they usually don't.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> That really doesn't seem to be very special. Maybe it's a difference with compounds and a lack of fine tuning or what, but I've shot some BIG fixed blade broadheads just the same as blunts out of my trad bows, with nothing but feathers and properly matched arrows.
> 
> Oh well, maybe there's jsut something I'm not getting.


well because compounds shoot alot faster it's more difficult to tune broadheads. That is one reason alot of people don't like super fast hunting bows like the monster or omen. compounds are also alot more precise. If your arrow flight shifts an inch or so with a longbow it's not too big of a deal but wit compound you almost have to start from scratch with tunning.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think I'm starting to get the idea. For those of you who have used featehr- how big were they?


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

ok but will these FOB's work for hunting?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im have some fobs coming in soon. hope they fly the same or better than my blazers.

im just afriad of loosing my arrows on pass through shots.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> ok but will these FOB's work for hunting?





sawtoothscream said:


> im have some fobs coming in soon. hope they fly the same or better than my blazers.
> 
> im just afriad of loosing my arrows on pass through shots.


Yes they work very well for hunting. You can look up some FOB videos on you tube to see. If you are worried about losing your arrows use an arrow wrap.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Yes they work very well for hunting. You can look up some FOB videos on you tube to see. If you are worried about losing your arrows use an arrow wrap.


duh!!!!!! haha i never thought of using a wrap. if they fly good ill just add a wrap and conert all my arrows to them. i like not having to get arrows fletched sound good to me.

thanks for the advice cant beleive i never though of that.:doh:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Pardon the ignorance but could anyone post a pic of what an FOB is... I only know feathers.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Never mind! Found a pic. They look strange...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wait, wouldn't FOB's hinder penetration some?


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Can FOBs be shot from a longbow ?..... I have no clue of what they are.. But I up to try something new...........


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

im going to order some and put them on some of my arrows.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

On a pass through the fob pops off and it actually increases penetration because there is no friction from the vanes as the arrow is going through.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

x-force hunter said:


> On a pass through the fob pops off and it actually increases penetration because there is no friction from the vanes as the arrow is going through.


Ahhh. It still sounds like they're jsut way better than vanes, not actual feathers


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Ahhh. It still sounds like they're jsut way better than vanes, not actual feathers


Ha.. i dont believe they can be shot from longbows whoever asked that...

As for FOB's.. xforce.. you obviously need to have a drop away rest so that the FOB can stay on the arrow through flight... 

But do you have to raise your rest so the FOB can make it past the flat part of the riser??


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

So when it "pops off" do you retrieve it? Or do you just get another one? Hard for a trad feller to understand this... As kegan says, I think feathers are just better.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Ha.. i dont believe they can be shot from longbows whoever asked that...
> 
> As for FOB's.. xforce.. you obviously need to have a drop away rest so that the FOB can stay on the arrow through flight...
> 
> But do you have to raise your rest so the FOB can make it past the flat part of the riser??





I'm Not Ted said:


> So when it "pops off" do you retrieve it? Or do you just get another one? Hard for a trad feller to understand this... As kegan says, I think feathers are just better.


You don't need to make any adjustments because it is lower profile than vanes. It has a 1 in diameter.
When it pops off you just put it back on.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

So after you hit the animal, before you can concentrate on tracking it, you have to find your FOB? Hmm, sounds flawed to me.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The FOB drops down and it helps with tracking by marking the exact location that the animal was standing so you can immediately find blood and start tracking. The FOB lets you acquire the trail quicker.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Hmm, okay.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll post up some videos that are on archery talk tommorrow when I come home from driving school.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe im gunna have to try this bad boy out.. If its as good as you say.. this would be fun


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*Just tried my FOBS out*

they work really good. i have to get use to it touching my face but still they are shooting alot better than my blazers did and alot better with my broadheads.

but i did have one come off during flight at one point and it trashed my practice head. but i think i reinstalled it wrong after my arrow blew through my target.

i shot them maybe 30 times to out to 30 yards and only had the one pop off. all the rest flew amazing and hit there mark.

so ill be hunting with them this year.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a link to a bunch of FOB videos.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=617077&highlight=FOBs


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's my favorite.
http://starrflight.com/video_fob_at_100yds.php


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow. I am impressed now. My only beef is still the fact that it falls off when you hit an animal. Not so much the FOB but the nock. But still, very neat.


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

can you shoot trcer nocks with them?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You can use any nock you want.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> You can use any nock you want.


not g nocks


----------



## Princess (Jul 15, 2009)

My dad just replaced my blazers with them a couple weeks ago. I like them because they are more forgiving.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

okay im sure everyone here is in the trans of this prostaff fobernaut but if you just stop and think about how bad these are here i can help.
1. $20bucks ommm a bit high don't you think
2. they will not help penetration as they are much heavier and slow the arrow down as well as when the fob pulls off on impact that takes more force and slows it even more.
3. if you cant shoot a group without a fob or not as good stop shooting and try practicing
4. cant shoot a group or bang
5 cant shoot at 3d or indoor because others see it as a easy target to shoot at
6. must use a drop away

of course we have heard they need no paper tuning but jeez its not that hard to tune a bow.

i agree feathers straighten out arrow flight just as good they are more light weight so they are faster. in other words feathers do all that a fob can do and more with better benefits.
sorry for the bad english


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

oww and forgot to mentoin this is another AT fad it will be here and gone like most of them do


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to disagree. I think, from what I'm seeing, that a FOB will be faster. Feathers IMO, would create more drag. More drag = slower. I actually think these FOB things got somethin. Of course, I will never shoot them. I'll stick to my woodies with feathers.


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing beats bloody feathers


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> okay im sure everyone here is in the trans of this prostaff fobernaut but if you just stop and think about how bad these are here i can help.
> I'm am by no means a staff shooter for fobs I won my pack and had a good time back when I still hunted
> 1. $20bucks ommm a bit high don't you think
> not if you consider the fact that they don't need glue, a flectching gig and vanes. By the time you buy three packs of a good vane you'll be close to the price of 13 fobs anyway. plus they last longer than flecthings.
> ...


...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> oww and forgot to mentoin this is another AT fad it will be here and gone like most of them do


the fob has been around for quite a while. something like 5 years I think. Paul is a great salesman and makes a really good product.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> the fob has been around for quite a while. something like 5 years I think. Paul is a great salesman and makes a really good product.


i dont see any probs with mine and alot of people use them a nd they work really good. i honestly thought it was a gimmick at first until i tried them and saw how good my broadheads flew with them compared to me blazers.

im pretty impressed.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> ...


You seem to be quite anti-feather. From what has been said, I've coem to realize that your FOB's have alot fo things going for them- but don't dismiss feathers so easily. Real turkey feathers are probably going to be around alot longer than the current style of FOB's will, because they're simply so versatile and reliable. 

First off, large feathers (high backs) will stabilize any arrow... even one not matched to the bow, and even with broadheads.

They're no more fragile than your plastic FOB's, difference being even beaten up feathers will still guide an arrow straight.

Penetration shouldn't be an issue. Actual feathers collapse, giving only slightly more resistance than a FOB (vanes are what hinder penetration, as they are stiff plastic). But all of this is total garbage since there are very few modern archers not equipped with weapons lethal enough to make penetration a non-issue anymore.

As for drop-aways, my friend has one. As far as hunting goes, sort of a slow-load sort of thing for my taste, but hey- I am a trad shooter. Different mindset.

To sum it up: FOB are great! But they aren't really better than real feathers


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Agreed! 

Just realized too, if you shooting a bow with training wheels on it, why do you care about penetration??? My 'curve can go right through a bale of hay...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> You seem to be quite anti-feather. From what has been said, I've coem to realize that your FOB's have alot fo things going for them- but don't dismiss feathers so easily. Real turkey feathers are probably going to be around alot longer than the current style of FOB's will, because they're simply so versatile and reliable.
> 
> First off, large feathers (high backs) will stabilize any arrow... even one not matched to the bow, and even with broadheads.
> 
> ...


I'm not ANTI feather I just think that in the past 3 or 4 thousand years better ways have been found and the fob has advantages. from what I've seen feathers don't have a good lifespan and I guess my compound shooter mindset just won't let me leave an old technology like feathers alone lol just something about them seems inconsistant. I have a hard time seeing thousand year old methods being used on new super tunned rifle like bows. my indoor arrows have feathers so I guess I'll have to conduct an experiment.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Just realized too, if you shooting a bow with training wheels on it, why do you care about penetration??? My 'curve can go right through a bale of hay...


what do you mean by "training wheels" and a bale of hay and a deer are two different things. If your going through a bale of hay how high is the poundage on that bow and /or how tightly compact is that bale. my 55 pound compound shooting 260 fps can't go through a compact bale from 20 yards.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Training wheels = compound bow. I realize that a bale of hay and a deer are two different things. Deer have fur!  JK. What I was getting at is that my 45# recurve, which get's maybe 140 fps, can punch through a bale or a deer just fine. A 55# compound could prolly go above and beyond that. I.E., if a stick that generates 140 fps can pass through a deer with no problem provided you have the right broad heads, than why would you worry about penetration on a compound bow (with training wheels ) that generates 260? I just don't get it. In simpler terms anyway. Do you get what I'm getting at?


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

penitration is not an issue with compound bows my old bow shot 204 fps i had 4 inch vanes on the arrow and the arrow made a complete pass through an mature doe so a bow shooting 260+ should not have any problems with penitration


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

taylordennis92 said:


> penitration is not an issue with compound bows my old bow shot 204 fps i had 4 inch vanes on the arrow and the arrow made a complete pass through an mature doe so a bow shooting 260+ should not have any problems with penitration


this is exactly my point! If penetration isn't an issue, why would you care if a fob would slow down penetration a little tiny bit???????


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

TaylorDennis92 said:


> penitration is not an issue with compound bows my old bow shot 204 fps i had 4 inch vanes on the arrow and the arrow made a complete pass through an mature doe so a bow shooting 260+ should not have any problems with penitration


Thank you!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Training wheels = compound bow. I realize that a bale of hay and a deer are two different things. Deer have fur!  JK. What I was getting at is that my 45# recurve, which get's maybe 140 fps, can punch through a bale or a deer just fine. A 55# compound could prolly go above and beyond that. I.E., if a stick that generates 140 fps can pass through a deer with no problem provided you have the right broad heads, than why would you worry about penetration on a compound bow (with training wheels ) that generates 260? I just don't get it. In simpler terms anyway. Do you get what I'm getting at?


yea I see what you are saying lol you about had my feathers ruffled with the training wheels comment funny stuff lol.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

If that ruffles yer feathers don't go over to the trad forum....


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> If that ruffles yer feathers don't go over to the trad forum....


I try not to.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

We don't bite that hard...:set1_thinking:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> okay im sure everyone here is in the trans of this prostaff fobernaut but if you just stop and think about how bad these are here i can help.
> 1. $20bucks ommm a bit high don't you think
> 2. they will not help penetration as they are much heavier and slow the arrow down as well as when the fob pulls off on impact that takes more force and slows it even more.
> 3. if you cant shoot a group without a fob or not as good stop shooting and try practicing
> ...


First of all I have no relation to Starrflight what so ever, I just use their product and really like it. 
1. With vanes you need to buy a jig, glue, vanes and arrow preparation tools.
2. FOB's weigh 24.5 grains which is barely heavier than 3 blazers and lighter than other vanes. The FOb makes the arrow faster because it spins the arrow faster. 
3. You can use FOB's for 3D because they are durable and I do all the time. And as far as I know you shoot indoor at your own target.
4. Who cares if you need to use a drop away. It is the same price as a WB and better.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> We don't bite that hard...:set1_thinking:


you know I haven't been in a good scuffle for a while. :set1_punch::devil:
btw just to set the record straight I have no problem with trad shooters or their bows I have a problem with the trad shooters who think that compound is the easiest thing in the world and who must show everyone how evil the compound is.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Just givin ya a bad time  . I could care less what ya use to hunt.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Training wheels = compound bow. I realize that a bale of hay and a deer are two different things. Deer have fur!  JK. What I was getting at is that my 45# recurve, which get's maybe 140 fps, can punch through a bale or a deer just fine. A 55# compound could prolly go above and beyond that. I.E., if a stick that generates 140 fps can pass through a deer with no problem provided you have the right broad heads, than why would you worry about penetration on a compound bow (with training wheels ) that generates 260? I just don't get it. In simpler terms anyway. Do you get what I'm getting at?


omg I feel slow 
training wheels =cams because that is what they look like :doh: could I borrow anyone's dunce cap for a while lol.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Borrow mine!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a FOBs and recurve video that I just found
http://s158.photobucket.com/albums/t92/rogbo/?action=view&current=recurvefobs.flv


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I group better with my feathers...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I'm not ANTI feather I just think that in the past 3 or 4 thousand years better ways have been found and the fob has advantages. from what I've seen feathers don't have a good lifespan and I guess my compound shooter mindset just won't let me leave an old technology like feathers alone lol just something about them seems inconsistant. I have a hard time seeing thousand year old methods being used on new super tunned rifle like bows. my indoor arrows have feathers so I guess I'll have to conduct an experiment.


I understand. It's hard to think that something so simple and old fashioned could work as well as modern technology. In truth, it doesn't- I forgot that feathers, unlike some plastic vanes, can get torn off with certain types of rests when they're too high. 

The biggest thing, these days, is cost. A dozen feathers costs way more than a dozen vanes- and most archers can't shoot a difference.

I would like to bring up another point for everyone's consideration:

How much helical do you put on your arrows when using feather or vanes? 

Alot of the modern arrows I've seen are barely offset, or plain ol' straight. This requires much more tuning than otherwise. That's one of the reasons FOB's seem to be so appealing- those little things on the inside spin it harder.

I'll offer up something for those of you have have access to the gear for comparison: put 5 1/2" high back shield cuts on your arrows with matching helical (_not_ straight, and preferably a little better than a 2-3* offset). Compare a broahdead arrow with this flight to a FOB. If you can, locate some hgih back plastic vanes and try this as well. I have a feeling that because of the way a compounds rest works, it won't support the large amount of helical very well...?

Either way, it would be a cool test to see the difference.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Wow. I am impressed now. My only beef is still the fact that it falls off when you hit an animal. Not so much the FOB but the nock. But still, very neat.


Howdy all! Sorry I missed most of this thread.

The nock stays with the FOB on a pass through.

Sounds like most of the discussion are penetration, speed and what a FOB can do better other than no glue.

Just a little about how the FOB works....


The FOB adds a third and significant component that a vane does not. Circumferential lift. The drag the FOB produces is funneled through the ring wing and is turned into lift (360 degree lift) The ring wing acts like an airplane wing but in 360 degrees. So in effect, the FOB is trying to pull itself apart. It is basically an air gyro. It does not lift the back of the arrow, it provides as much lift up as it does down and side to side. All we have done is taken the drag component and used it for good. A fletch provides drag but that is it. After that it is thrown away (wasted energy). The air that enters the FOB is captured by the ring wing and is compressed by the fins which causes the air to become more dense (heavier) and more efficient. At the last 3/4 of the FOB the air is decompressed which creates extra spin. Circumferential lift is caused by the pressure differential between the inside of the ring structure and the outside. My wind tunnel testing indicated it takes about three times the force to pull a FOB out of the wind stream as a fletch. This circumferential lift along with less surface area causes the FOB to be less effected by crosswind.

An compared to feathers or vanes, the FOB is only 1/2 long so it is not effected be cross winds as much (about 70% reduction)

Penetration:

Most Everyone who has shot FOBs comment on increase penetration. Both with or without pass through. Easy to test. Just shoot through several pieces of cardboard (or fur) set up in front of your target and then let measure penetration in target. No comparison. The force required to pop off the nock is less than pulling fletching through the material.

The best story I have herd on this one was an Aussie Water Buff taken down under. It was at full charge and was shot right under the chin and dropped it. The FOB was seen popping off but the arrow was gone. After they finished skinning, they noticed a cut in the rump of the beast. It was the exit wound. Lengthwise through the Buff. After they got the line, they found the arrow about 20 yards past the spot.

Speed:

Some will find the FOBs are faster and some will find you loose a tad past 40-50 yards. All depends on what you are shooting and how well your bow is tuned for FOBs. Most of the time when folks say the FOBs are dropping out it is because they are set lock high (FOBs like nock level), rest contact and or the rest may be dropping to fast.

As a general rule, the bigger the broadhead, higher the pull bow and worse the weather (wind), the flatter a FOB will shoot.

I shoot 72 lbs, 140 grain Zwickey heads with an arrow weight of about 450 grains. My pin gap was way closer than vanes.

If you shoot 40-55 lbs, 100 or less grain heads and arrows in the 280-300 grain range with* mini*-blazers, the FOB will not shoot as flat past 40 or so yards.

This is because the heavier arrows and larger broadheads cause vanes to flutter more trying to spin up the broadhead and takes longer to stabilize the arrow. Also a heavier arrow has more ability to retain KE. The FOB does not deform in flight and will stabilize the arrow much quicker. The sooner you can get the arrow flying straight, the more KE it will retain. A very light arrow with a very small broadhead does not take much to stabilize. The drag of a *mini-*vane I would guess is less that a FOB assuming it has the enough to stabilize whatever you are shooting.

Compared to 3 and 4” vanes the FOB should shoot flatter, 2” blazers out the same or flatter as you increase head size and weight. In a cross wind the FOBs will have MUCH less tail walk presenting less surface area = less drag = more KE (speed) downrange. 

Regards,


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't use them, I use blazer vanes.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm Not Ted said:


> I have to disagree. I think, from what I'm seeing, that a FOB will be faster. Feathers IMO, would create more drag. More drag = slower. I actually think these FOB things got somethin. Of course, I will never shoot them. I'll stick to my woodies with feathers.


they do have some drag and your right about that but what do you think weighs more a big plastic fan or a feather


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> First of all I have no relation to Starrflight what so ever, I just use their product and really like it.
> 1. With vanes you need to buy a jig, glue, vanes and arrow preparation tools.
> 2. FOB's weigh 24.5 grains which is barely heavier than 3 blazers and lighter than other vanes. The FOb makes the arrow faster because it spins the arrow faster.
> 3. You can use FOB's for 3D because they are durable and I do all the time. And as far as I know you shoot indoor at your own target.
> 4. Who cares if you need to use a drop away. It is the same price as a WB and better.


well than prepare to shoot a 3d round with me because i will hit every fob on the target thats in the bulls eye and hey if i dont hit it maybe the arrow shaft will have a surprise. also typically if you want better accuracy a fixed rest is far more superior and most target archers prefer it over a drop away. feathers are still lighter than a 24.5 grain fob though any day. me and my feathers are ready for some butt kickin lol :mg:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

also before anyone thinks im being to radical remember this is my opinion and you have yours.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Mach12 said:


> well than prepare to shoot a 3d round with me because i will hit every fob on the target thats in the bulls eye and hey if i dont hit it maybe the arrow shaft will have a surprise. also typically if you want better accuracy a fixed rest is far more superior and most target archers prefer it over a drop away. feathers are still lighter than a 24.5 grain fob though any day. me and my feathers are ready for some butt kickin lol :mg:


If you like what you have, no reason to change. If anyone has trouble getting a blade to tune or hunts in areas with lots of wind, the FOB may be worth a try.


----------



## ExitPupil (Dec 30, 2003)

Interesting...just got some fobs for fun and tried them. I have to say my arrows seem to be going much faster than the four inch vanes I was using and they are Really accurate! 

Frankly, I could not be more pleased. 

I changed my arrows over to them and am VERY happy. My hold point is the same and they are flying right where my fletched ones flew but faster and with almost no "wiggle" as they leave the bow. Really cool product! 

For me they are great!

EP

was pricing a dozen non fletched shafts recently for next years dozen.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

ExitPupil said:


> Interesting...just got some fobs for fun and tried them. I have to say my arrows seem to be going much faster than the four inch vanes I was using and they are Really accurate!
> 
> Frankly, I could not be more pleased.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the never fletch again club! :thumbs_up

You should be able to save close to the price of the FOBs on bare shafts vs. pre fletched.

Regards,


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Why'd ya go drag this outta the closet and kick it again? :deadhorse:


----------

